# New to Goats - Just got 2



## bigcat (Sep 19, 2012)

I picked up 2 goats this past weekend from a local petting zoo type place. I thought coming from a place like this they would be a little more friendly. We have tried giving them treats and feed but they are not too interested in either. Any Suggestions to get them more comfortable?


----------



## bigcat (Sep 19, 2012)

Here they are


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 19, 2012)

Very nice looking goats!!


----------



## Tmaxson (Sep 19, 2012)

They are very nice looking goats.  

As far as them getting used to you, just give it time.  Keep trying to give them treats, mine love sweet gum leaves and eventually they will be all over you.  When we first got our goats (they were very young and scared) we just took chairs out and sat there with them.  They would come up and see if we were ok and then run off if we tried to touch them.  I want to say it took several weeks before they were comfortable with us.  I also got an older doe who was very shy and it took her about 6 months but now she is a loveable sweetheart.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful goats!!


----------



## bigcat (Sep 19, 2012)

I think they are Pygmy's can anyone confirm? The taller one is the male. He is much more curious and is willing to sniff what I offer him. The female may be pregnant and is much more reluctant. He seems to try to protect her a little. I also want to build a small temporary yard form them in the woods so they can eat brush. What would you reccommend for size? Later the fall I will be fencing in an 80x80ft area. Would a 20x20 area be too small?


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 19, 2012)

Likely they are nigerian dwarfs. The colors aren't typical for pygmies, plus they are taller than a pygmy would be.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 19, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Likely they are nigerian dwarfs. The colors aren't typical for pygmies, plus they are taller than a pygmy would be.


Oh yeah, they are definitively Nigerian Dwarf Goats. They have Nigerian ears and horns. Pygmy horns are very different.

Do you have a weight on them and if you could a height from ground to withers. That will confirm whether or not they are Nigerians.


----------



## Marianne (Sep 19, 2012)

Yea, I vote for possible Nigerian dwarfs and absolutely beautiful!  When planning that pen, 20 x 20 should be a good start, but be sure to make all plans with expansion in mind.  Having goats becomes a passion and they do multiply.  My herd began with Just Two!  Get down to interact with them at ground level and have a few raisins in hand.  They will love you in no time.


----------



## MrsCowher (Sep 19, 2012)

You got two beautiful goats!


----------



## Bedste (Sep 19, 2012)

they are wonderful


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Sep 20, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## bigcat (Sep 20, 2012)

SO I get home last night and they are gone! I looked for over an hour but my house is surrounded by woods. Long story short they were found looking in the window on the front porch of a house .5 miles down the road. I fixed the issue that they exploted to get out. I am going to build a24ft x 24 ft fence this weekend hopefully. Will this fence wire due?

http://www.tractorsupply.com/genera...l-stays-47-in-h-12-1-2-ga-filler-wire-3610163


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 20, 2012)

bigcat said:
			
		

> SO I get home last night and they are gone! I looked for over an hour but my house is surrounded by woods. Long story short they were found looking in the window on the front porch of a house .5 miles down the road. I fixed the issue that they exploted to get out. I am going to build a24ft x 24 ft fence this weekend hopefully. Will this fence wire due?
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/genera...l-stays-47-in-h-12-1-2-ga-filler-wire-3610163


What is the distance between the vertical wires?  If it is larger than four inches they will be constantly getting thier heads stuck.


----------



## bigcat (Sep 20, 2012)

I think it is 4"


----------



## daisychick (Sep 20, 2012)

The narrow 2X4 wire holes are better for goats with horns.


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 24, 2012)

Bigcat~ The wire you linked to has 6 inch spacing for wire. We have the same thing used here and our goats can get their heads through it, but usually they can get it back out too even with their horns. They can get stuck though. We've had to untangle one of our wethers once because he got himself stuck in the fence. They will also climb on the fence as well unless you use a strand of electric wire with it as well.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 24, 2012)

Sharp looking goats. Nice pic quality! Like your killing cones in the background. Did you make them o buy them?
Btw- goats do multiply quickly... you start with 2 then say well just 1 more, and you say it again and again....


----------



## Syman Says Farms (Oct 16, 2012)

Those are just gorgeous goats you have there! My heart sank when you posted about them being missing. I'm so glad you found them! But, wow... 1/2 mile away. That's scary. I don't have any suggestions for fencing as I'm too new at all this and still doing my own research. Hope they don't escape on you again!


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness, these goats are stunning!  I'm glad you found them.  Do you know if the doe is pregnant yet?  It would be nice to have an idea of when she's going to kid.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 19, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL ! You are giving them minereals, no? Please post pics of the females udder and her lady parts so we can determine if shes preggo. The male is a wether, not a buck, right? They are stunning


----------



## Roxy's momma (Oct 19, 2012)

You have 2 very pretty little goats. Once they figure out you are the "food person" and spend time with them talking to them they will come around. You may even have to shoo them away now and again because they will be all over you. 
Good luck. 2" X 4" wire is good for goats.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 19, 2012)

We got our first goats ever this week as payment when I helped a neighbor cut down a bunch of dead trees on her property. Two good looking pygmies (I think). Pictures on our facebook page https://www.facebook.com/KaejjaFarms. Had no idea what I was in for.  They really wanted to go home as soon as we got them back to our place, and kept finding ways to get out! Luckily,  had enough lumber and time to goat-proof the paddock fencing and enough patience to sit and watch for hours as they figured out new and magical ways to escape. It was amazing to watch! The little doe was especially creative (and agile). I'll never again underestimate a goats ability to climb, slither, jump, balance, wriggle, and suck in its gut. 

After the paddock was fortified, we then had to deal with their wailing! I've never heard an animal sound more like an injured child! Initially they were angry with us, wouldn't come down off their big spool, and ran away from us and the kids as fast as anything with such short legs can move. But, after a couple days they have finally warmed up and are following us and the kids around, and definitely recognize this as home. All we did was give them their own special space in the barnyard, let them explore freely, spent time close up to them without forcing ourselves on them, and of course (what I think is the secret ingredient) we fed them lots and lots of alfalfa hay!

If you visit our facebook page https://www.facebook.com/KaejjaFarms, please "like" us and we'll be able to keep up with you and keep you posted on our progress as new goat owners!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 19, 2012)

What beauties!  I love that color pattern-probably my favorite ND coat.  Well, I actually think I need to collect one of each color first to make sure.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 20, 2012)

BigMac said:
			
		

> We got our first goats ever this week as payment when I helped a neighbor cut down a bunch of dead trees on her property. Two good looking pygmies (I think). Pictures on our facebook page https://www.facebook.com/KaejjaFarms. Had no idea what I was in for.  They really wanted to go home as soon as we got them back to our place, and kept finding ways to get out! Luckily,  had enough lumber and time to goat-proof the paddock fencing and enough patience to sit and watch for hours as they figured out new and magical ways to escape. It was amazing to watch! The little doe was especially creative (and agile). I'll never again underestimate a goats ability to climb, slither, jump, balance, wriggle, and suck in its gut.
> 
> After the paddock was fortified, we then had to deal with their wailing! I've never heard an animal sound more like an injured child! Initially they were angry with us, wouldn't come down off their big spool, and ran away from us and the kids as fast as anything with such short legs can move. But, after a couple days they have finally warmed up and are following us and the kids around, and definitely recognize this as home. All we did was give them their own special space in the barnyard, let them explore freely, spent time close up to them without forcing ourselves on them, and of course (what I think is the secret ingredient) we fed them lots and lots of alfalfa hay!
> 
> If you visit our facebook page https://www.facebook.com/KaejjaFarms, please "like" us and we'll be able to keep up with you and keep you posted on our progress as new goat owners!


I need Luna! If you get rid of the wether just send Luna over to NC! And yes as Pearce Pastures mentioned, you've got a pair of Nigerian Dwarfs there. Pretty ones too.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 20, 2012)

Just a couple of links to some decent pygmy and Nigerian coat color sites 
http://luckywranch6.blogspot.com/2007/10/pygmy-coat-colors.html
http://nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/coat-patterns.html

As shot of my Buckskin ND, Rosie getting a smooch from her boyfriend.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 20, 2012)

I just went to your FB page and saw your other goat, the blue eyed buckskin that has her back half looking like she got dipped in white paint----I WANT HER!!!!!  SO, I pm you my address, and you mail to me, yes?


----------

